# 83 coupe deville airbag help



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

i have a 83 cadillac coupe deville rwd and i was trying to find a airbag complete kit for my car i really only am tring to do a basic f,b,s,s-(pancake which i think is all up at the same time but not sure) but i do what the motions to be as fast as possible without damaging anything. I found a complete kit at AIRASSISTED.COM but they didn't offer the plug and play air management that AIRBAGIT.com offers but had the front bolt in kit and rear weld in brackets but AIRBAGIT.com dont offer the brackets to my knowledge i want the plug and play air management because it already comes prewired with all nessary hard ware in an inclosed box exept tankand has an adjustment for up and down speed but i dont really know the right sized bags and what kind of bags to use and i guess if i am only trying to to a basic F,B,S,S+pancake i guess only need five switches but I am not sure i dont know what switches to use. SO WHAT IM ASKING IS IF I BUY the air management from AIRBAGIT.com where do i get the RIGHT SWITCHES, SWITCH BOX, OVER AXEL BRACKETS for rear, BOLTS, FRONT BOLT IN KIT for 83 COUPE DEVILLE, and THE CORRECT SIZE OF AIR BAGS and WHAT KIND OF AIR BAGS


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

We can sell you a plug and play digital kit that is much better quality that Airbagit.com

Do some research the airbagit.com stuff is a nightmare. You will get juink non dot approved fittings, non DOT approved tanks and valves that will leak.

I can do you a 100% bolt in kit and the air manager kit is plug and plug [you just need to plumb about 5-10 fittings , even teflon paste is included with the kit] its very straight forward.











call me up at the shop I will do you right with the right parts!


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks i apreciate the time so the kit you sell on your web site is airassisted.com will have all that stuff included in the kit you have for AAC RWD 99% Bolt In 80-92 Cadillac Fleetwood Air Ride Kit will have all that stuff and all the hardware i need with it I would also like to know how you make the air bags move fast without damaging the car or kit if you dont mind explaining it thanks


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

There is 2 kits we have. 1 is 99% bolt in and 1 is 100% bolt in. 99% bolt in kit you have to weld on the over axle bracket.

the 100% bolt in = all bolt in- no welding.

They both will have everything the 99% kit dont include manuals, the 100% kit does [its more user friendly if its your 1st time doing air ride]

I would suggest the 100% bolt in kit, upgraded to digital so its 90% plug and play and upgrade to a DUAL 480c pack and a 8.5 gallon tank. That will do you right.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks again i have been tring for months to figure out what i need to have airbags i join this forum post a ? and have a answer in mins now you said the 100% kit will even have instructions that geat will it also come with the AUTO PILOT DIGITAL CONTROL switchbox to if not how much is all that together and how long does it usually take to ship out thanks for you time again


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

If you upgrade the kit to digital it will come with a digital control box. its super easy to hookup. You plug it into the ECU and its like plugging in a cable model, uses's the same Rj45 cable.

I can ship that kit within 1 day of the order Usually for that kit the next day you will get a tracking number.

What is your zip code? I will give you the price for that kit upgraded to digital, upgraded to 2x480's compressors and an 8.5 gallon tank.

"air bags move fast without damaging the car " You can only go so fast before you starting needed to upgrade all the suspension components and reinforce the frame so the car does not bend. I always sugguest replacing the upper and lower balljoints with some heavy duty MOOG balljoints to start off with.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

iight i live in baltimore maryland my zip code is 21244 and where do i get the ball joints from like napa auto parts or papa's or something like that


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Check your pm's thanks.


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

this is exactly what i want/need!
time to sell the fire bird


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Apr 7 2008, 03:55 PM~10356188
> *i really only am tring to do a basic f,b,s,s-
> *


:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 3 2008, 07:18 PM~10567973
> *:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic
> *


what exactly is this kit capable of?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 3 2008, 10:55 PM~10569264
> *what exactly is this kit capable of?
> *


which one the f/d/s2s? normally basic is just front to back. with the kit you want you can basically do anything you want. 3 wheel if u setup right hit some mean ass side 2 sides. on my hearse it would pull one of the frotn tires off the ground when i did it


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

whoa, 3 wheel?  
so this kit will do f/b/s2s and look good doin' it.
what does the larger tank and dual compressors get you? longer playtime? quicker response? or both?
i've been a mechanic for 6 years, but i'm new to bags. thanks.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10572655
> *whoa, 3 wheel?
> so this kit will do f/b/s2s and look good doin' it.
> what does the larger tank and dual compressors get you? longer playtime? quicker response? or both?
> ...


 ya but it will take some modifications to 3 wheel. bigger tanks more play time. more compressors faster fill time


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 4 2008, 07:16 PM~10573241
> *ya but it will take some modifications to 3 wheel.
> *


like what? just wondering.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 4 2008, 07:21 PM~10573258
> *like what? just wondering.
> *


once its in with no mods u can prob do a decent rolling 3 with a sharp turn and a hit to the gas. but if ur gonna do standing then u gotta bust out more weight, reinforcements, chains, bridge all that fun shit


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

i got this kit. and i must say it's pretty sweet. the guys at air assisted have been very helpful. this is my first install and it's been pretty much trouble free so far. i bagged the back tonight, i'm gonna finish it all up this saturday.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 24 2008, 11:56 PM~10944630
> *i got this kit. and i must say it's pretty sweet. the guys at air assisted have been very helpful. this is my first install and it's been pretty much trouble free so far. i bagged the back tonight, i'm gonna finish it all up this saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :cheesy:


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 25 2008, 03:35 AM~10946078
> *more pics :cheesy:
> *


there's a shit ton in my sig.


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

yea, thats pretty much what im lookin for on my caddi. i had hydros, but got rid of em. the frame is reinforced at the rear arches aand is chaind and bridged, but i want to lay frame on 22s now. i know im going to have to notche out the rear frame, but other than that am i going to have problems with the driveshaft? i also want 2"drop spindles up front but cant find any. here it is just dumped no hydros


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

here it is dumped on the hydros, with the 13s
i know ima get hated on for taken the 13s of n goin with bags, im already feelin the heat haha


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10947168
> *there's a shit ton in my sig.
> *


Looks good homie!


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10567973
> *:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic
> *


what are you talking about I never used the word advanced all I said was I want a basic f,b,s,s kit, and I dont see whats funny about that, or why you even have a comment, because I was talking to some one else about what I need, but as usuall you take it upon your self to try and make something out of nothing. Do you even read? Or better yet do you have anything else better to do


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 25 2008, 12:03 PM~10948761
> *what are you talking about I never used the word advanced all I said was I want a basic f,b,s,s kit, and I dont see whats funny about that, or why you even have a comment, because I was talking to some one else about what I need, but as usuall you take it upon your self to try and make something out of nothing.  Do you even read?  Or better yet do you have anything else better to do
> *


Dont mean to but in, but what i beleive he was tryin to say is that fbss is not basic, he considers that advanced. what he considers basic is front up/down, back up/down. im pretty sure what you meant as basic, is non nitrigen powered, and not gettin 3 ft off the ground system. :biggrin: lets all just be friends  haha


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jun 25 2008, 06:48 PM~10950416
> *Dont mean to but in, but what i beleive he was tryin to say is that fbss is not basic, he considers that advanced. what he considers basic is front up/down, back up/down. im pretty sure what you meant as basic, is non nitrigen powered, and not gettin 3 ft off the ground system.  :biggrin:  lets all just be friends   haha
> *


:werd: 
seriously though get this setup. it's fast, easy to install, and complete down to fasteners & butt connectors. and AAC is great with customer service.
1/2 this kit in action


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 25 2008, 04:33 PM~10950719
> *:werd:
> seriously though get this setup. it's fast, easy to install, and complete down to fasteners & butt connectors. and AAC is great with customer service.
> 1/2 this kit in action
> *



:cheesy: thats pretty much all im lookin for. i wanna go lower tho. lay frame on 20s at least. you know if i would have to cut out theh wheelwells? did you have to trim for your rims homie?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jun 25 2008, 06:48 PM~10950416
> *Dont mean to but in, but what i beleive he was tryin to say is that fbss is not basic, he considers that advanced. what he considers basic is front up/down, back up/down. im pretty sure what you meant as basic, is non nitrigen powered, and not gettin 3 ft off the ground system.  :biggrin:  lets all just be friends   haha
> *


bingo :thumbsup: and to the new guy fuckin blow me. ive helped more people on this site then ur ass probably ever will :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jun 26 2008, 11:56 AM~10955121
> *:cheesy:  thats pretty much all im lookin for. i wanna go lower tho. lay frame on 20s at least. you know if i would have to cut out theh wheelwells? did  you have to trim for your rims homie?
> *


before i got my 92 caddi hearse the guy before me layed out on 20s. not sure how close to frame but pretty decent id say


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 26 2008, 01:45 PM~10955797
> * and to the new guy fuckin blow me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 25 2008, 01:03 PM~10948761
> *what are you talking about I never used the word advanced all I said was I want a basic f,b,s,s kit, and I dont see whats funny about that, or why you even have a comment, because I was talking to some one else about what I need, but as usuall you take it upon your self to try and make something out of nothing.  Do you even read?  Or better yet do you have anything else better to do
> *


Damn your bangin on the brother for not being able to read... crazy shit. I guess your comperhension level isnt that high because it says no where in his post that you said anything about the word advanced... he was saying that FBSS there is nothing basic about it.. you said you wanted a basic FBSS kit.. Hearse is saying there is nothing basic about that, its advanced.. basic would be FB 4 valves and 3 gal of air...... FBSS is about as advanced as bags get with out getting three wheel and hoppin, which in the air world i think they would consider that far more then advanced...


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10567973
> *:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic
> *


so i guess i just made this up huh you cant quote things that were not there, its not my comprehension skills its people ability to read as usual and beside and advaced kit to me would be like an 8,10, or 16 switch set up something that would 3 wheel pancake individual corners in all thats advanced f,b,s,s, is basic but any way I was tlaking to the guy who sold me the kit. anybody else who didnt help me find install or pay for the kit who wants to talk shit you just wasting your own time and mine so how about this speak when spoken to, read and understand, before you open your mouth, and if somebody aint talking to you how bout trying not saying anything cause you make your self look stupid, cause I read that a few times before I comment on anything. Plus this is my post if yall want to say stuff about shit that didnt even have shit to do with you start your own post


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Then to make it worst most of the convo that I had with the man that sold the kit was conducted over the phone or through my pm box and since none of yall will never know what I discussed with that man why would you even say anything at all about something you know nuffin about. what he wanted to sell me was way more than I needed what I got was simple(basic) kit that I had wired with six swithces to do what i wanted to do not something already preprogram or prewired to do moves that I didnt want. Know what you talking about before you speak like a grown ass man would do not like a 12 year old middle school kid. My 6 year old little girl knows that if nobody is talking to her not to say nuffin and she is in the second grade. :nosad:


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jun 26 2008, 11:56 AM~10955121
> * did  you have to trim for your rims homie?
> *


nah my 185 14s rub a lil bit when dumped, but it's going to be on 5.20 13s soon, so no rubbing then.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 4 2008, 07:50 AM~10571122
> *which one the f/d/s2s? normally basic is just front to back. with the kit you want you can basically do anything you want. 3 wheel if u setup right hit some mean ass side 2 sides. on my hearse it would pull one of the frotn tires off the ground when i did it
> *


Plus how do you know what the kit he sold me was going to be capable of when he didnt sell it to you what ever you bought and what I bought I got the bolt in parts brakets bags and lines tank fittings hose etc... from him the wiring I did custom to suit my needs IT DOESN NOT I REPEAT IT DOES NOT or will not three wheel at all I knew tha befor I bought it and asked him when we discussed it his answer was no and if for some strange reason I was going to make it do this there would be some ball joints special cups minor frame work chain bridge and most importantly these with out these dont even think about it.








and im sure you will have a long story about some car that you have or had has or still does 3 wheel and let me know when you start telling this long story so I can pop some pop corn cause that shit is going to be entertaining plus. I might be new on here but I have been around cars since I was little its what I do for a living


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 26 2008, 08:17 PM~10958809
> *Plus how do you know what the kit he sold me was going to be capable of when he didnt sell it to you what ever you bought and what I bought I got the bolt in parts brakets bags and lines tank fittings hose etc... from him the wiring I did custom to suit my needs IT DOESN NOT I REPEAT IT DOES NOT or will not three wheel at all I knew tha befor I bought it and asked him when we discussed it his answer was no and if for some strange reason I was going to make it do this there would be some ball joints  special cups minor frame work chain bridge and most importantly these with out these dont even think about it.
> 
> 
> ...


*whoa, relax guy.*we get it, you got a lame setup that doesn't do that much and is prolly slow too boot. none of us care. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10960590
> *whoa, relax guy.we get it, you got a lame setup that doesn't do that much and is prolly slow too boot. none of us care. :biggrin:
> *


 i hate bitches like him that ask questions then bitch about the responses :uh:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

actually the speed is adjustable I really only wanted to slam the car if I had wanted to do so real shit I would have got hydro's but the point is if you would hade just sut up and read before you typed and stayed of my post we wouldnt even be haveing this convo would we. and to (hearse) you got a habit of saying the wrong shit out your mouth and being the official cheerleader for air bags plus you allways dick ride off of what other people say you can pretty much go to any topic in the air suspension and there you are as usuall telling lyes, dick riding, and basically being a bitch. You act hard behind a cpu but I wonder what you would say if I was in front of you after I have knocked your teeth out. O yeah I do know you would say nuffin. And im going to tell you like Im going to tell this other guy if yall wouldnt have said shit I would have kept quit this was a old topic that I started in april before I ordered my shit its july basically. Then to make it all wourst yall had something smart to say then said I typed something I didnt then had something smart to say cause I told yall dont speak cause nobody was talking to yall WHITCH IS THE WHOLE POINT DONT SAY SHIT TO NOBODY THAT AINT TALKING TO YOU ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU WRONG


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 26 2008, 05:59 PM~10958698
> * My 6 year old little girl knows that if nobody is talking to her not to say nuffin and she is in the second grade. :nosad:
> *


That would make sense considering she is SIX but when your on here talkin to grown men maybe you should practice some respect. Your post are pretty painful to read. I can tell your an uneducated individual by your grammer and your posts. I have never read such poor chopped up shit.. I hope while you are teaching your little girl how to stay quite, you are also teaching her how to speak properly when she is spoken to. Maybe you should stick to eating chorizo and changing oil homie the internet just isnt your thing.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Mabey if grown men who were not even right would have kept there comments to they self I would have said nuffin. I mean it dont take a rocket scientist to figure out dont say nuffin if noby said nuffin to you, then what makes yall look even more stupis is yall aint right some of yall lying and in the end this is the topic I started go on you own shit with this bull shit. And I know how to use proper grammer I type this way cause its easy for me. But tell me this what the point of typing proper grammer when the people who are reading it cant read or comprehend.???? And what is a chorizo I guess that was suposed to be a bad racist joke about me being mexica or spanish to bad im not mexican mabey I would have been insulted. Just proves how stupid you really are. And I believe you are a internet gangster, cause you 4-sho aint a real one.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

my bad guess i ment chitlens then... what is the point of typing proper grammer you ask? Maybe so you dont look like a dumb ass when you are trying to get your point across. You are also right when you made the statement that i am not a real gangster... Why would i want to be one?? I pride my self in doing things the legal way and being a positive image in society.. why would i want to reverese that? You state you type this way because its easy for you?? So its easy for you to type like a dumb ass?? I type this way because i am educated and smart.. therefore its easy for me. Oh and what the fuck is nuffin?? Is that like a muffin but different? Or did you mean NOTHING? Let me quote this from you... this shows your education level... GANGSTA 
"a rocket scientist to figure out dont say nuffin if noby said nuffin to you, then what makes yall look even more stupis is yall aint right some of yall lying and in the end this is the topic I started go on you own shit with this bull shit"
Bullshit = one word
nuffin = Like muffin but different
noby = dis book be by noby
stupis = combination of being stupid and pissed
now you wonder why people cant comprehend what you say.. You my friend are........ a dumb ass gangsta.. a true shame to educated gangsters.. i bet you misspell things when you tag, because its easy for you to tag that way.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Chitlen's what the hell is that? I have never eatin that. I guess that was supposed to be a bad racist joke on black people, (typical white boy bullshit). How about you shut up and go eat cheese and cracker like your kind eats. And who cares about my grammer, or actually for someone who know's what they talking about it would be my spelling. I can spell, and use proper grammer, but I type words misspelled and use bad grammer so I dont have to type as much. But the point of the matter is this, if (hearse) would have kept his smart remarks, that he was'nt even right about to his self, I would have never said anything then whichever one of yall that was dickriding off of his wrong commnents would have actually read or understood what it was that was typed would have noticed two things. 1 and most imortantly I wasnt even talking to none of yall. 2 that he was wrong by saying he thought it was funny that people used the word advanced, which if you go back and read it cause I cant change it, would see he was the one who said that not me. So instead of yall keeping yall bitch ass mouths closed cause ya'll cant read, comprehend, are not telling the truth, and nobody was talking to you. Ya'll keep talking shit why when yall was wrong in the first place. and lets be real if you can point out my bad grammer, and spelling, you should be able to realize that I was not the one on here who started using the smart comments. How many time do I have to say I was,nt even talking to ya'll, so just shut up. And since I used correct spelling, and proper grammer (this time only) I hope you can understand this since I was,nt even talking to you in the first place why are you talking to me. That should be easy to understand should'nt it ?????????


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

Well I wouldnt consider myself a "white boy" considering my ethniticity. Fact of the matter is you my friend have already made yourself look like a dumb ass, and me... well i have accomplished my goal of pissing you off and making you look even more retarded then you really are.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 09:27 AM~10962970
> *my bad guess i ment chitlens then...
> *


Plus how can you correct people's spelling and grammer when you cant spell or use proper grammer. I would hope when you correct someone on these kind of thing's that at least your first couple of words would be spell corectly, and be in proper gramitcal form. Like your supposed to spell the word (meant) like this not like this(ment), (Chitlin's) like that not like this(chitlens) and the letter I should alway's be capital when its not in the middle of a word. You have got either the dumbest smart person or the smartest dumb person. at least when I spell shit wrong and dont you proper grammer its intended. But the whole point is you and everone else who had something smart to say, was either wrong, or I wasnt talking to you, and instead of being quit yall keep talking making yall self look even more stupid then you already look, just dont say nothing else.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

why would you capitalize the word chitlins? Its not a noun... Seriously that is the only thing that you can say? Come on now.. When you come to a gun fight at least bring a knife, dont come barehanded. You my friend.......... FAIL........


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

im not pissed just kinda confused as to why people who I wasnt even talking to keeps saying shit and why would people who wasnt right keep having something to say about something they wasnt even right about and all you did was make you self look stupid cause you tried to be racist twice and was wrong, tried to correct my grammer and spelling and was wrong. you was wrong to even say something to about shit that dont got nuffin 2 do with U and I wasnt even talking to you Im just tring @ figure out why you keep saying shit back at this point cause anybody who can read and understand what they reading can see I wasnt the one who started saying smart shit and anybody with and sence can see it was a convo between to people me and phatz anybody else is just tring to internet gangster which to me is funny cause you claim to be just that. U aint doing nuffin but pissing your self of and those you are being racist to. which is the worst part cause somebody color has nuffin to do with anything or the fact that you didnt really read B-4 you speak and you wrong


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

You still lose, I proved my point about how retarded you really are and I now own you....
see
<-------


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 10:23 AM~10963256
> *why would you capitalize the word chitlins? Its not a noun
> *


You cannot B that stupid I think you are tring to piss me off cause anybody knows you capitalize the first word of a sentence or the name of something come on guy you making it to easy to make @ make U look stupid I dont need to gring anything to a gun fight with you cause with stupid shit like why did I capitalize the begining of a sentence and correcting bad spelling with bad spelling the only gun you got is a water gun. make your self useful go play in traffic, jump in the tub with a toaster or go pull a cap gun on a police office, Go into the Crips hood wearing all red or something cause you have no purpose in life


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys+Jun 26 2008, 07:16 PM~10958372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and as far as dick riding what the fuck are you smoking? ill call someone out on shit that dont look ride or dont come across like it would work :uh: and as far as you being a hard ass lick my sack with your a no airbag knowledge having fuckstick with the spelling level of a resorce room retard :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 12:01 PM~10963154
> *Chitlen's what the hell is that? I have never eatin that. I guess that was supposed to be a bad racist joke on black people, (typical white boy bullshit).  How about you shut up and go eat cheese and cracker like your kind eats.  And who cares about my grammer, or actually for someone who know's what they talking about it would be my spelling.  I can spell, and use proper grammer, but I type words misspelled and use bad grammer so I dont have to type as much.  But the point of the matter is this, if (hearse) would have kept his smart remarks, that he was'nt even right about to his self, I would have never said anything then whichever one of yall that was dickriding off of his wrong commnents would have actually read or understood what it was that was typed would have noticed two things. 1 and most imortantly I wasnt even talking to none of yall. 2 that he was wrong by saying he thought it was funny that people used the word advanced, which if you go back and read it cause I cant change it, would see he was the one who said that not me.  So instead of yall keeping yall bitch ass mouths closed cause ya'll cant read, comprehend, are not telling the truth, and nobody was talking to you. Ya'll keep talking shit why when yall was wrong in the first place.  and lets be real if you can point out my bad grammer, and spelling, you should be able to realize that I was not the one on here who started using the smart comments.  How many time do I have to say I was,nt  even talking to ya'll, so just shut up.  And since I used correct spelling, and proper grammer (this time only) I hope you can understand this since I was,nt even talking to you in the first place why are you talking to me.  That should be easy to understand should'nt it ?????????
> *


what smart remarks dumbass i told you a fbss was not a basic install which i can fucking bet any installer on here would agree with. a f/b is basic


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Recap real quick you stupid your wrong your racist you dont know what you talking about you cant read cant spell nobody was talking to you this is not your post you not right. Why are you here again I think to annoy people


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 12:35 PM~10963319
> *Recap real quick you stupid your wrong your racist you dont know what you talking about you cant read cant spell nobody was talking to you this is not your post you not right.  Why are you here again I think to annoy people
> *


one no said any racist comments :roflmao:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10567973
> *:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic
> *


Cause you said that shit cracks me up when they say advanced when that is not what I said who cares what a basic set up is dont put words in my mouth and then have something smart to say about it you should of just kept you mouth quite cause this topic had nuffin 2 do with you and I wasnt even talking to you which is my whole point. But instead of being like my bad I made a mistake you keep tring to bring up what a basic set up when thats not why I ssaid what i said its cause you putting words in my mounth but go back to the begining and read SLOWLY then maybey can see o yeah I was putting words in his mouth and I you cant get that, then I hope you can understand this I was not talking to you#1 and #2 this aint your topic its old and I already got what i wanted why are you even saying anything???????


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

If you already got what you wanted then prove it... show us your bagged ride with a FBSS "basic" setup


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 09:04 AM~10962832
> * Maybe you should stick to eating chorizo and changing oil homie
> *


Do you even read (hearse) if that wasnt racist I dont know what is as my point agian neither of us was talking to you why are you talking. I mean dam the other guys is a idiot but at least he read enuff to try and say my spelling and grmmer was bad and it is but you dont read at all just go away


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Hearse.... there now I am talkin to him... My comment wasnt racist either.. I didnt say "hey you fucking ******* why dont you go blow your sister" That would be considered racist. However being Mexican allows me to say that without worry..


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 12:44 PM~10963371
> *Cause you said that shit cracks me up when they say advanced when that is not what I said who cares what a basic set up is dont put words in my mouth and then have something smart to say about it you should of just kept you mouth quite cause this topic had nuffin 2 do with you and I wasnt even talking to you which is my whole point. But instead of being like my bad I made a mistake you keep tring to bring up what a basic set up when thats not why I ssaid what i said its cause you putting words in my mounth but go back to the begining and read SLOWLY then maybey can see o yeah I was putting words in his mouth and I you cant get that, then I hope you can understand this I was not talking to you#1 and #2 this aint your topic its old and I already got what i wanted why are you even saying anything???????
> *


you made a topic on a website. which gives every body the ablitliy to put there input in. and your actiling like a asshole which gives us reason to come back.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 12:55 PM~10963428
> *Hi Hearse.... there now I am talkin to him... My comment wasnt racist either.. I didnt say "hey you fucking ******* why dont you go blow your sister" That would be considered racist. However being Mexican allows me to say that without worry..
> *


  sup homie. im waitin to see this <s>advanced</s> basic setup too :biggrin:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 10:49 AM~10963393
> *If you already got what you wanted then prove it... show us your bagged ride with a FBSS "basic" setup
> *


stop tring to change the subject to what you think you can win here is the point if he was right about whats a basic kit and whats not so what, he shouldnt put word in my mouth you shouldnt correct people on shit you doing to especiall since I wasnt talking to you and stop dickriding on his words he allway gettin into shit on here cause he dont know what to say out his mouth and he doest read or pay attension and the most important thing is if you a racist fine but keep your racist comments to your self plus you never know who is sitting behind that cpu be resectful case I could be your neighboor your boss your landlord or just smart enuff to fish out your IP address and crazy enuff to kill over the stupid words you say and to make it worst you wouldnt have been right or and it had nuffin to do with you. Plus im not going to prove shit to yo now if any body else would like to see my set up pm me and i send you some pics


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

fish my IP address, your six year old prolly could. As for a landlord, I own my home so you couldnt be that. I would hope you were my neighbor because then you would know what a basic kit was and what it wasnt and you could come over and i could slap you in the face for being retarded... but I dont live in the hood and the low income housing projects are on the other side of the city... so no worries there. Want any other info??


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 27 2008, 10:56 AM~10963431
> *you made a topic on a website. which gives every body the ablitliy to put there input in.  and your actiling like a asshole which gives us reason to come back.
> *


for once you are are right but just cause this is a public furom doesnt mean you should cooment when no one's talking to you or being wrong about what you say
Why can yall not understand that until *** #1 said something to me I was quit I asked that man a ?? he helped me out end of story until...........you dum ass made a comment about something you wasnt right about then...............*** #2 comes in tring to defend you when he didnt read what was type trying to correct my spelling with bad spelling. When it would have be easyist not to say anything which is my point and always will be and instead of being men about the shit and saying homie you right my bad you wasnt talking to me I was putting words in you mouth and I just dont aggre to what a basic set up is plus you know I got a habit of saying smart shit when I think the person aint looking you had to say more stupid shit then ya'll went and starting rideing each others dicks like Its a new game who can give each other head the best yall gay


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 11:09 AM~10963519
> *fish my IP address, your six year old prolly could. As for a landlord, I own my home so you couldnt be that. I would hope you were my neighbor because then you would know what a basic kit was and what it wasnt and you could come over and i could slap you in the face for being retarded... but I dont live in the hood and the low income housing projects are on the other side of the city... so no worries there. Want any other info??
> *


who ever said I lived in then hood I figured out what your problem is you assume shit and you dont own you home yet dont even pretend that you do no one's impressed with that not to mention even if you have a morgage the bank owns it until you pay it and if for some strange reason that true but come on stop commenting on shit you know nothing about and if you are serious about slapping me in the face you can have the address I will pay for the plane ticket and im serius about that when ever you fell like coming to slap me I got you a all expenses paid trip just make sure you get on the plane you dont even got to come to my house or my hood just my state thats close enuff for me so when you coming????


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

So when you coming????


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

Whenever... mail the ticket 115 East Park Drive Brentwood Tn 37027 ATT Alex Jimenez
I am 27 years old I dont live with mommy and daddy and as far as a mortgage is concered, well considering I am a loan officer I would think I would know more about that then you do. As facts are even if you dont have a mortgage, you still NEVER own your home. Want to prove me wrong? Some of us are accomplished, you well its obvious your not. 
:uh: 
you could use pics of your parents house to try to top that.. but I dont think between the combined welfare income between the three of you that you could even come close. My fuckin tv is worth more then your car and your bag kit that started this whole thing. Shit the slate on my floors is worth more then your car.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

I live 1616 west lafayette ave Baltimore Maryland 21217 which is about 20 mins from bwi airport at the airport there is a train thats called a light rail catch the one toward pen station or timonium get of lexington market catch the #40 bus it will take you to edminson ave walk noe block north that is lafayette ave if you need driving directions they on map quest or google earth just let me know when you coming to slap me.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

Still no pics of the Caddy??? You stick to your bolt on shit... let the men deal with the real shit.. You know, the advanced shit. Thats all you'll ever be is a basic bitch. Do yourself a favor and delete this thread. Thats the only way you will ever win. I sit in front a computer all day at work... we can do this for the next 8 hours. The out come is going to be the same... your a loser.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

I know you a bitch now that aint even a real address you got my address come holla at me when you want to slap me i will be here


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 11:32 AM~10963680
> *I live 1616 west lafayette ave Baltimore Maryland 21217 which is about 20 mins from bwi airport at the airport there is a train thats called a light rail catch the one toward pen station or timonium get of lexington market catch the #40 bus it will take you to edminson ave walk noe block north that is lafayette ave if you need driving directions they on map quest or google earth just let me know when you coming to slap me.
> *


damn.. Maybe yall should check this out.. looks like he lives in low income housing.. damn man I am surprised you can even afford internet.. Sorry for banging on your moms welfare... shit I didnt know it was for real. I kinda feel bad now :biggrin: 
for real check this shit out... all the info on his welfare home
http://sdatcert3.resiusa.org/rp_rewrite/de...archType=STREET
at the bottom it states HOUSING & COMMUNITY DEVELOPMENT... section 8 welfare shit


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 11:38 AM~10963727
> *I know you a bitch now that aint even a real address you got my address come holla at me when you want to slap me i will be here
> *


What aint even a real address?? Are you computer retarded too?? Your mom really should have swallowed you when she had the chance.. God I bet she kicks her self every day for not sucking your dads dick that night. :uh:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

since you must C here 
















I do live in low income housing so what that dont have shit to do with you knowing when to keep your mouth quit and we all know my address is real how come yours dont show up as a real address but I want to know when you coming to slap me ???


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

and i thought car stereo forum was hardcore... damn lol
And its like "hey, here's my address so i can take a free ride in a car with lights on the top"

come on ppl lol smoke one and chill already


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

We all know im not a fake my address is real I am what I say I am hood your address is still fake as you are but only thing im worried about is when you going to slap me?? and I work when I feel like it thats not how I make my money my cheap ass house is paid for I will never have to work a day in my life unless I want to but I just want to know when you coming to slap me


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

looks real to me......http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...TF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title
nice caddy.. you are still a ****** though. How many welfare checks did it cost you?


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10963816
> *and i thought car stereo forum was hardcore... damn lol
> And its like "hey, here's my address so i can take a free ride in a car with lights on the top"
> 
> ...


You are right but if him and that other *** would have kept they mouth shut about shit that had nuffin to do with them I would have stayed quit like I was and you never got to worry about the police getting involved with shit I do they don even come in my hood plus he said he would slap me if he could Im going to give him a chance to be a man of his word since we all can see im a man of mine


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

They dont give out welfare checks they give out independace cards hear but I didnt buy it with that just cash like every thing I own But when you coming to slap me is what I want to know???


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 11:53 AM~10963837
> *We all know im not a fake my address is real I am what I say I am hood your address is still fake as you are but only thing im worried about is when you going to slap me?? and I work when I feel like it thats not how I make my money my cheap ass house is paid for I will never have to work a day in my life unless I want to but I just want to know when you coming to slap me
> *


Oh yeah.. its us hard working people that have to pay for your food stamp house. Forgot about that. Good to know that my hard earned tax dollars went to your "basic FBSS" bag kit. Still waiting on my plane ticket... hotwire.com has them. Or do you have to wait until the 15th to buy one?? Just an FYI you cant use your food stamp card to buy them either... just because they serve peanuts on a plane does not mean a flight is considered edible. You said you were going to buy me a ticket... Buy it. Send me the cash Ill buy it. Go see if the food bank will donate one to you.. I am sure thats where you good your food from... why not a plane ticket?


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

damn.. homie just sent me a picture of his knot... my bad you really are a baller. Independence Cards LOL is that Marylands way of making thier poor families feel like they have credit? LOL Independence cards RALMFAO


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 11:55 AM~10963853
> *looks real to me......http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...TF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title
> nice caddy.. you are still a ****** though. How many welfare checks did it cost you?
> *


naw homie I tried allready but without a real zip code it wont work you know you aint going to come witch is a good thing for you cause you wont make it down my block let alone to my door I am who I say I am you just so mother fucker being gangsta for the internet. just like you say about your self why dont you just chill for you end up dead and I end up in prison cause we all know you not going to come here I will come there and run in your house and right as the judge sentence me to life I going to have the same point I do now and that he should have kept his mouth closed


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

37027 is the real zip code.. Dont they teach you welfare kids anything??? You aint gonna kill anyone, your a bitch and everyone knows it. You wont have to tell the judge shit because you wont do shit. You might have to tell your kids though that their daddy is a pussy and cant spell and the reason why their bike keeps getting stolen is because they live in the hood because daddy is too stupid and lazy to get a real job... But he would rather spend his welfare money on a "basic FBSS" kit then put them in a nice safe home... Way to be a winner!! Get a job you fuckin Independence card holding bitch.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

It doesnt matter what one I have or they give out here I dont need them and I will be honest and say I got a independance car so what wrong with spending to Govment money they spend our the only thing different between you and me is that you will be 70 years old still working making others rich with a ugly fat wife tring to figure out how to retire with some money your kids will wonder why they became nuffin when they came from something I will 70 years old living good off of other peoples money I still will be fucking fine bitches that will still only be in there 20,s most of them will be hood rats but who cares what a bitch is when she fine my kids will grow up being proud that they came from nuffin and became something. But in the end I will have worked for nuffin and can have anything I want you will have worked for something and have nuffin


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 12:17 PM~10964006
> *It doesnt matter what one I have or they give out here I dont need them and I will be honest and say I got a independance car so what wrong with spending to Govment money they spend our the only thing different between you and me is that you will be 70 years old still working making others rich with a ugly fat wife tring to figure out how to retire with some money your kids will wonder why they became nuffin when they came from something I will 70 years old living good off of other peoples money I still will be fucking fine bitches that will still only be in there 20,s most of them will be hood rats but who cares what a bitch is when she fine my kids will grow up being proud that they came from nuffin and became something. But in the end I will have worked for nuffin and can have anything I want you will have worked for something and have nuffin
> *


Are you fucking for real??? 
:roflmao: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jun 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10958745
> *nah my 185 14s rub a lil bit when dumped, but it's going to be on 5.20 13s soon, so no rubbing then.
> *


so i take it 22x9.5 with 255/30/22 tires will rub a lil bit? haha. damn it looks like its gonna be a lil more work than i thought. does anyone know if the s-10 drop spindles will work on my caddie? :cheesy:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup but only time will tell
Im still want to know when you coming to slap me???


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jun 27 2008, 12:23 PM~10964036
> *so i take it 22x9.5 with 255/30/22 tires will rub a lil bit? haha. damn it looks like its gonna be a lil more work than i thought. does anyone know if the s-10 drop spindles will work on my caddie? :cheesy:
> *


chop them fenders out and get a higher offset so they tuck a bit. i dont see why your caddie wouldnt be able to lay on 22s if you did that.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 12:28 PM~10964060
> *Yup but only time will tell
> Im still want to know when you coming to slap me???
> *


Ticket... plane ticket.. Why you got a pic of an airsoft gun in your avatar foodstamp Willie???? :uh:


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 11:17 AM~10964006
> *It doesnt matter what one I have or they give out here I dont need them and I will be honest and say I got a independance car so what wrong with spending to Govment money they spend our the only thing different between you and me is that you will be 70 years old still working making others rich with a ugly fat wife tring to figure out how to retire with some money your kids will wonder why they became nuffin when they came from something I will 70 years old living good off of other peoples money I still will be fucking fine bitches that will still only be in there 20,s most of them will be hood rats but who cares what a bitch is when she fine my kids will grow up being proud that they came from nuffin and became something. But in the end I will have worked for nuffin and can have anything I want you will have worked for something and have nuffin
> *



:0 oh my fucking god. i was stayin quiet until this retard posted this. i can understand if you need the gov money if your in a tight spot. its not meant to be a long term solution to you being usless to society. i hope you die soon so you can stop taking money from people who actually need it. your why im not going to get social security :angry:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Airsoft????? I dont know what that is but I do know that there is one more thing you dont know about


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 11:29 AM~10964069
> *chop them fenders out and get a higher offset so they tuck a bit. i dont see why your caddie wouldnt be able to lay on 22s if you did that.
> *


i havent seen a caddie layin frame on duece dueces. ive seen em dumped and they look sick. but ahhh to lay frame on 22s, theres nobody where im from that has anythin like it. its goin in the shop next week to start the c notch and cuttin out the rear inner fenders.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

What the hell makes yall experts on anything and who says that cause I have one its mine but name aint on it money is money and you dont know me and I hope if you got a job and they taking out your check you going to get it I know I will get mines sucks to be you and if you hope I die then how about doing something to speed up the process My address is on blast for all to read anybody who go a problem or want to see me dead this where i be all day everday I you dont like me do something about it.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

To anybody who think they man enuff or hard enuff to C me dont talk shit behind a cpu come say it to me in person cause evrybody hard on a keyboard but I wonder how many is hard in person


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 11:39 AM~10964136
> *What the hell makes yall experts on anything and who says that cause I have one its mine but name aint on it money is money and you dont know me and I hope if you got a job and they taking out your check you going to get it I know I will get mines sucks to be you and if you hope I die then how about doing something to speed up the process My address is on blast for all to read anybody who go a problem or want to see me dead this where i be all day everday I you dont like me do something about it.
> *


i kinda cant leave the county at the moment


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

your still a ****** hood... That gun in your pic looks like a 9MM carbine.. a very suiting foodstamp gun for you. ever seen a 50 cal? want to?


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

yup I got the eagle thats my favorite








and I got a aug








norco 86








mossberg








colt








thompson








a 357 mag








a9 a25








and a mack 11 
























and a teck and when you come to slap me bring yours I got mine


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

nice! I like the Thompson the most out of all of them..you collect guns?? Not bad for a foodstamp kid. If i come and slap you can we sit down a drink a 40 of OE when we are done?


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

so when u coming I would suggest driving or taking the train cause I wouldnt want you to get arested before the fun starts.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10963853
> *looks real to me......http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...TF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title
> nice caddy.. you are still a ****** though. How many welfare checks did it cost you?*


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

thought you were buying me a ticket?? the fuck happened to that?


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

omg i just realized this.. after he posted that last pic.. the whole time we been clownin









i see it now


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Naw I dont drink that shit i drink vsop goose and armindale all day every day if I do drink a beer I drink evil eye and steel reserve maybey coronal when my spanish mommy come over.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 03:24 PM~10964463
> *thought you were buying me a ticket?? the fuck happened to that?
> *


they cut his stamps down


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 01:27 PM~10964491
> *Naw I dont drink that shit i drink vsop goose and armindale all day every day if I do drink a beer I drink evil eye and steel reserve maybey coronal when my spanish mommy come over.
> *


 hmmm i suppose this could be an oppertunity to squash this and be friendly since this is the first civil thing you said... but whats the fun in that?? Goose is ok.. Belve is where its at


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 01:29 PM~10964515
> *Goose is ok.. Belve is where its at
> *


Yeah you got a point thats good but my point is this *** #1 should of kept hiss comments to him self and since this topic started off as a convo between me and the guy who sold be the kit anybody else that had something any that wasnt positive or worst smart to say after that basically is on that childish shit and thats my whole point you can ask anybody on here I am cool until you start getting smart and or try to put words in my mouth I know i dont go on other topics getting smart cause people aint talking to me and since they not I say nuffin but as soon as you internet gagsters realized the this is a place to get help and be proud of what you have ****** like me dont got to act like a ***** plus when you tell people you would slap them they aint going to like it now me Im not going to get mad if you say that I just want to see you do it and it dont matter if I got a gun in my hand or not I dont see that happenig so when you say you want to slap me I want to see you do it


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

All I ask is that if you going to comment fine opinion's are like asshole everbody got them but be right about what you say dont qoute people when what you qoute from this is the way you think about it if somebody else is talking weither it be good bad negative positive if it dont got nuffin to do with you stay out of it. I havent even bee on this thing since april i get a email about this topic so i try and figure out why this shit still onpe like my shit got a recall on something in my kit I get on here and what do i see hearse dum ass talking shit and being smart like he allways does in the air suspension topic and the whole time I anint say nuffin to none of yall SO why have something to say to me????????


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 27 2008, 01:27 PM~10964495
> *they cut his stamps down
> *


As for you you already know i dont like you and since I have some fame on in detroit I would shut up if i was you plus the only way you going to get some pussy is to rape a bitch I already know you a nobody and so what i go stamps i bet i got more cash money that you


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

if your a baller like that then you can mail me a $100 to 115 East park drive brentwood tn 37027 att alex jimenez suite 200


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Y would I do that you aint my fam, my *****, my homie, my bitch, my girl, my kids, my momma, my ace coom, my friend, my lawyer,  you just somebody playing internet gangsta or class clown of forums, you aint nobody, plus thats my saving the cooler is like my bank I wouldnt even send you no money for nuffin but I can prepay a plane ticket if you still want to slap me but I know just like you know you aint going to come so I can just go get the money back when you dont show.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

hell i been wanting to take a trip to Baltimore again


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

you know what I just realized you just tring to piss me of aint nobody in this world stupid enuff to go into somebody else's hood after talking shit and walk up and knock on the the door talking about you here to slap me the little ****** aint even going to let you get that far especially if you aint black the police cant even come through here. So just fall back iight you win I be quit as long as you dont say nuffin to me which is what I been saying the whole time


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 02:14 PM~10964822
> *hell i been wanting to take a trip to Baltimore again
> *


Pm me the next time you here I will come holla at you face to face but other than that im through talking Some company came over and Im going to give her my attension for now its funny cause she can read this and she like what he talking shit for and I dont even have a answer for that but I told her he not going to come here with that bullshit she was like you aint never lying so you win, you own me, or what everit is people on the internet say to be cool im out cause I rather play with some pussy then to play with a pussy


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

dont forget to strap up.. them hood rats carry STDs


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Allways do but I thought that people from all over carry std's didnt know it was just hood rats she aint a hood rat she work for the state and live in howard county just casue I live in the hood dont mean im only fucking hood chicks stop assuming things I think you made one to many racist remark today you going to piss the wrong ***** you keep it up


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10964899
> *dont forget to strap up.. them hood rats carry STDs
> *


Yeah whats that supposed to mean


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 09:27 AM~10962970
> *my bad guess i ment chitlens then..
> *


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

If you got beef with somebody then that on you 2 but leave people race out of it I guess all black people eat hog malws and chitlins huh?


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10964977
> *Yeah whats that supposed to mean
> *


you have a comprehension problem or something?? whats it look like it means??


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 11:43 AM~10963764
> *damn.. Maybe yall should check this out.. looks like he lives in low income housing.. damn man I am surprised you can even afford the internet
> *


How would you know what a low income house is I live in a low income area if you want to call it that but Im not on welfare and I pay morgage like everybody else. And this is coming from somebody who is probaly only here legal cause of a work visa or still has family who runs like roache when somebody yells !!!IMMAGRATION!!


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 02:38 PM~10965006
> *If you got beef with somebody then that on you 2 but leave people race out of it I guess all black people eat hog malws and chitlins huh?
> *


dont forget about watermelon. 
Its a generalization. That was stated for a purpose. If you are too narrow minded to get the meaning of it then thats your bad.


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Why not say how you feel you dont like blacks because for someone thats not racist you sure say some racist shit do you even know what part of the animal the chitlins are???


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 02:44 PM~10965057
> *How would you know what a low income house is I live in a low income area if you want to call it that but Im not on welfare and I pay morgage like everybody else.  And this is coming from somebody who is probaly only here legal cause of a work visa or still has family who runs like roache when somebody yells !!!IMMAGRATION!!
> *


I was born in San Diego. I am a citizen and so are my parents. Immagration doesnt scare anyone. Ask your people in LA if the Mexicans across 204th street are worried about immigration


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 02:47 PM~10965078
> *Why not say how you feel you dont like blacks because for someone thats not racist you sure say some racist shit do you even know what part of the animal the chitlins are???
> *


I never said I dont like blacks... How is stating what someone should eat being viewed as a racist comment? If i tell you to eat shit what race am i refering to? I have no issue with black people. I have issues with people that act retarded and say stupid shit and are uneducated. For some reason i think you are going to wind up falling under this tier. oh and chitlins are the intestines. My black friend that i grew up with used to eat them. They stink like shit and they look nasty.


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Im tring to figure out what low income housing chitlins foodstamps hoodrats std's got to do with anything on here when you can clearly see the man did'nt like people who he's not even talking to and after reading from the start of this post were wrong to even say anything to him cause he was talking to who ever Phatz is ya'll was not even on topic and made a slick lil comment about something the man did'nt even say. And none of this got anything to do with bags for a caddy, I know that much cause im looking for a good kit and here's all this bullshit about what seems to me racism. At least that other guy hearse who I have seen on here before going off at the mouth for nothing and causing confusion at least has the same kind of car you look like you got a nissan or toyota mazda truck why are you even on this post its people like you that has made this forum gay this used to be I place to get help now its just a place to start shit and disrespect people why?


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 02:44 PM~10965057
> *How would you know what a low income house is I live in a low income area if you want to call it that but Im not on welfare and I pay morgage like everybody else.  And this is coming from somebody who is probaly only here legal cause of a work visa or still has family who runs like roache when somebody yells !!!IMMAGRATION!!
> *


you want to talk about being racist.. the fuck you call that?? Why dont you go build a McDonalds Donk or something?? :uh:


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 02:51 PM~10965115
> *I never said I dont like blacks... How is stating what someone should eat being viewed as a racist comment?  oh and chitlins are the intestines. My black friend that i grew up with used to eat them. They stink like shit and they look nasty.
> *


exacly my point you dont have to say only ******'s eat it but what did you mean when you said it blacks are not the only ones eating that but who else were you talking about dont play stupid now you know what you meant when you said that we all do to but just cause you didnt say I hate ******'s dont mean we all cant see that what you wanted to say


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 03:00 PM~10965186
> *Im tring to figure out what low income housing chitlins foodstamps hoodrats std's got to do with anything on here when you can clearly see the man did'nt like people who he's not even talking to and after reading from the start of this post were wrong to even say anything to him cause he was talking to who ever Phatz is ya'll was not even on topic and made a slick lil comment about something the man did'nt even say. And none of this got anything to do with bags for a caddy, I know that much cause im looking for a good kit and here's all this bullshit about what seems to me racism.  At least that other guy hearse who I have seen on here before going off at the mouth for nothing and causing confusion at least has the same kind of car you look like you got a nissan or toyota mazda truck why are you even on this post its people like you that has made this forum gay this used to be I place to get help now its just a place to start shit and disrespect people why?
> *


 You aint got room to talk considering no one was speaking to you either. Why am I on this post? Well considering my truck was at one time what you would consider a lowrider and considering i been on this site for 5 years and rolled with a large LOWRIDER car club that would explain why i am on here. As far as bags well i am on here because that is my point of focus when it comes to my ride. Bags wernt originally designed for G bodies they happen to make its way here. I obviously know more about bags then you do.. and thats why i am on here. You will notice in most of my posts i am helpful and do help people. You think air suspension set up is different because its on a Caddy??? All systems consist of the same major parts. All switches and valves are wired the same basic way... So if its a Caddy or a "toyta mazda truck" dont you think its about the same??? Seriously.


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 02:51 PM~10965115
> * I have issues with people that act retarded and say stupid shit and are uneducated. *


You not to much better if any Because you cant correct someone buy making the sam mistake like when you tried to correct his spelling buy not spelling your words right or when you asked him why he capitalized the first word in a sentence and then said its not a noun a third grader knows noun's desribe's a person place or thing


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 03:05 PM~10965230
> *exacly my point you dont have to say only ******'s eat it but what did you mean when you said it blacks are not the only ones eating that but who else were you talking about dont play stupid now you know what you meant when you said that we all do to but just cause you didnt say I hate ******'s dont mean we all cant see that what you wanted to say
> *


Wow now that is ignorance. I dont see where you got me saying I "hate *******" First off my sister is married to a black guy. Second off i have no problem with blacks. I have a problem with people that act ignorant. You well.... you fit that tier of people.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 03:10 PM~10965269
> *You not to much better if any Because you cant correct someone buy making the sam mistake like when you tried to correct his spelling buy not spelling your words right or when you asked him why he capitalized the first word in a sentence and then said its not a noun a third grader knows noun's desribe's a person place or thing
> *


 I never asked him why he capitalized the first word in his sentence.. Did reading escape you? Seriously have you always been stupid or is this just a new thing that you are trying out?


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

You do know more about bags then me but im just tring to figure out why people get kicked off here for stupid shit but you can be racist and you still on here not to mention where somebody lives what they drive what kind of state assistance has to do with anything its like after him and Phats stopped talking about that kit this post just went down hill now somebody like me who just wanted a little info on something has to read trough all this bullshit because some ignorant people wanted to turn this into some sort of who can put somebody down free for all when that man is right nobody should of said anything to him that had nuffin to do with airbaggs or cadillac coupe devilles definatly not when the first guy to talk shit did,nt read and tried to change the man,s words around


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 27 2008, 10:23 AM~10963256
> *why would you capitalize the word chitlins? Its not a noun...
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess you didnt type this in it must have been casper the ghost or something


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

So you did'nt say that????


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10567973
> *:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic
> *


and I guess this guy did'nt put words in his mouth when he typed this either huh


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

I am going to go ahead and call you out and say that you came on this thread because he is your boy and he must have told you about it. Not because you were looking for info on bagging your shit. I saw where you posted in his other thread and your from Balt as well. Cut the shit here... you came to have your boys back. State assistance has everything to do with this conversation when he is openly admitting he is abusing it and he is some money maker yet macking the system on the side. I still dont get where you are getting the racist part from but whatever.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 03:23 PM~10965356
> *So I guess you didnt type this in it must have been casper the ghost or something
> *


 Well considering it was not used in the beginning of a sentence that is why i called him out on it. You stated that I said "You not to much better if any Because you cant correct someone buy making the sam mistake like when you tried to correct his spelling buy not spelling your words right or when you asked him why he capitalized the first word in a sentence and then said its not a noun a third grader knows noun's desribe's a person place or thing".. Chitlins was not the first word. Really you are just gripping straws here.


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jun 26 2008, 05:16 PM~10958372
> *Damn your bangin on the brother for not being able to read... crazy shit. I guess your comperhension level isnt that high because it says no where in his post that *


And right when you typed this you should have really read you would see hearse changed the mas words around to a he he actually used whats basi whats advanced isnt even the point hearse is not only lying which i have seen before with my own eye's, but you are no about to make a comment on something that you are wrong about not to mention you cant talk about someones comprehension level when what you typing is based of of your own miscomprehension. Not to mention you being a smart ass and at this point you are not even right.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 03:27 PM~10965389
> *and I guess this guy did'nt put words in his mouth when he typed this either huh
> *


I think the problem here is the period owns both of you guys comprehension. Let me break it down for you....
your boy said
" really only am tring to do a basic f,b,s,s"
Hearse said
" this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic"
The period at the end of the word it means the sentence is over. Anything after the period is a new sentence. Therefore you would comprehend this like this.
This shit always cracks me up when they say it (referring to the quote that he quoted. About him saying BASIC FBSS) New sentence, thats advanced not basic. (meaning FBSS is an advanced set up, not a basic one) No where in that did he say that Hood4real made the statement that it was an advanced set up. The words advanced came from Hearse's discription of the FBSS set up.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

Need me to dumb it down more??


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 10:01 AM~10963154
> *Chitlen's what the hell is that? I have never eatin that. I guess that was supposed to be a bad racist joke on black people, (typical white boy bullshit).  How about you shut up and go eat cheese and cracker like your kind eats.
> *


On page three when he posted this chitlen's is not the first thing or technically the first word he typed which when typing or writing is exactly what you supposed to do. Now im dont tring to disrespect but I think I Yall would have actually read and the understood what was being typed then we all be on this forum right now learning from those on here who actuall might teach somebody something cause I know I dont know but I want to figure it out before i but something and i see the only way Im going to do that is by going to another post asking Phatz which I hear is the best thing to do not ask a bunch of people who just want to look cool or pm Hood foreal and ask him what exactly is he using or what he got because ya'll are not help thats for sure


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 10:14 AM~10963210
> * Like your supposed to spell the word (meant) like this not like this(ment),  (Chitlin's) like that not like this(chitlens) and the letter I should alway's be capital when its not in the middle of a word.
> *


Now if you read a bit further and really read you will see that my statement about the capitalization of the word chitlins was made directly after this comment. Which would reflect that i was talking about this comment.. If you had a question about bags then you should ask it... As for this thread... Hook On Phonics FUCKED YOU


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Who said what is not important and why would I take grammerlesson from some one who cant A read B spell and C who cant even realize your supposed to capitalize the begining of a sentence. All of a sudden you and english teach but you dont seem to understand that you where wrong when you first posted on here people make mistakes but dont correct others mistakes while you are making the same one's do you understand that or do I have to dumb it down for you be saying it basically by saying the more you type the more you let people know how intellegent you really are Plus I would say its safe to say thhat some of us want know more about people's set ups not how to correct shit with a mistake like that is even possible


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Even if that was true and its not he showing you the right way to type it but you cant understand that you saw one little thing you thought was wrong and ran with it


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

You still have yet to prove anything here. Your posts are senseless and your points are retarded. You have so far been wrong on both points you were trying to make. How are you able to interpet what he was trying to do when he typed that?? Why don't you go back to writing your whack as raps? At least in those you can make no sense and people will still listen to them.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

This is where i check out. I think I have done enough WORK for the day.


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Then you get to explaining that its not a noun now when I was in elementry I was taught that a noun describes a person, place, or thing right?????? yes or no?????? so chitlins is not a noun and I guess it dose'nt describe the type or name of the food it is huh???? and that going by, (IF), what you said about him capitalizing chitlins was right and its not you was wrong let it go so the rest of us might can learn something from somebody who know's something


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

He checked out now my job is done I hat people who do a whole bunch of talk and aint even right then to make it worst keep talking like they know what they talking about


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

I will buy him I know he good at riding dick I know I can put him out here on the track hell I will pay double if you can trough hearse and that other *** in how much????


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 04:09 PM~10965695
> *I will buy him I know he good at riding dick I know I can put him out here on the track hell I will pay double if you can trough  hearse and that other *** in how much????
> *


 :roflmao: I dont know :dunno:I give them to you free if you tell me what you used in your kit


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Fair deal pm me cause I used alot of different things to make one whole kit and i wired my switches to not only be in certain spots on the switch box and i have a hidden key like the one on the soda machine so you cant drive it if you steal cause it wont raise up unless you have the key to turn on the switch and I have 5 switches and a button that brings it all back to what I set as my ride hight and its not level so hit me on the pm homie


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Pm sent homie But any body got some pics of the cups or brackets mounts bags installed or in the process of being installed on and coupe deville fleetwood etc... that buit like a 83 coupe deville


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 27 2008, 03:54 PM~10964686
> *As for you you already know i dont like you and since I have some fame on in detroit I would shut up if i was you plus the only way you going to get some pussy is to rape a bitch I already know you a nobody and so what i go stamps i bet i got more cash money that you
> 
> 
> ...


hno: he's got people in my state 





























:uh: 

















:thumbsdown:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord+Jun 27 2008, 05:27 PM~10965389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he said A BASIC FBSS. FBSS IS NOT BASIC and i rest my case on what the fuck i said :uh: and i didnt put words in his mouth he said it his damn self :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 27 2008, 05:35 PM~10965441
> *And right when you typed this you should have really read you would see hearse changed the mas words around to a he he actually used whats basi whats advanced isnt even the point hearse is not only lying which i have seen before with my own eye's, but you are no about to make a comment on something that you are wrong about not to mention you cant talk about someones comprehension level when what you typing is based of of your own miscomprehension. Not to mention you being a smart ass and at this point you are not even right.
> *


i didnt change no ones words around. and i havent lied about shit :uh:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I install Air Ride And Hydraulics (along with a huge list of other custom work) Albany New York


[email protected]
518-512-3078


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 28 2008, 08:43 AM~10968717
> *I install Air Ride And Hydraulics (along with a huge list of other custom work) Albany New York
> [email protected]
> 518-512-3078
> *


careful he might get pissed cuz he didnt ask u to speak hno:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10968992
> *careful he might get pissed cuz he didnt ask u to speak hno:
> *


I was never mad at anybody not even you but my whole point is stop talking shit what good will it do anybody??? its not doing me any good not doing others who are looking for a kit any good and the worst part is that other gut who was running his mouth would have never said any thing if you didnt run you big mouth in the first place which is the whole point if you would have Kept you bitch ass of this topic we would all be getting along this is your doing. Just like on other topics you talk shit lye and say smart shit for what? Keep your comments to you self nobody wants to hear them now we seen my set up where is you car that does 3 wheel on air show us that you fake. We all know I am who I say I am but who are you a nobody who dont get no money or no bitches, and thats bad I get hella pussy and I live in the ghetto and im on food stamps. tou need to be shot :machinegun: or at the very least you ass kicked :buttkick:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10567973
> *:nosad: this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic
> *


What was even the point of saying this other that putting in your 2 cents you was not helping nobody just tring to have something to say its like all you do is float around on the air suspension board putting in your cents like when you said you was mad cause joe ray said for challenging someone the one the street with hydros when you got air aint a good idea and you got panties in a bunch when you was wrong as soon as you posted that topic you need to be skinned alive cover in BBQ sause and dropped on a ant hill while you duct taped so you cant move then set on fire go die in a corner some wher slowly or go rape a bitch like you want to then go to jail and get shanked over it.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

theres a video on here some where of my black 92 caddi hearse on 100 spokes doing 3s in a parking lot  i sold it but the video is on here some where. did 2 ft 3 wheels :tongue:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 28 2008, 11:29 AM~10969073
> *What was even the point of saying this other that putting in your 2 cents you was not helping nobody just tring to have something to say its like all you do is float around on the air suspension board putting in your cents like when you said you was mad cause  joe ray said for challenging someone the one the street with hydros when you got air aint a good idea and you got panties in a bunch when you was wrong as soon as you posted that topic you need to be skinned alive cover in BBQ sause and dropped on a ant hill while you duct taped so you cant move then set on fire go die in a corner some wher slowly or go rape a bitch like you want to then go to jail and get shanked over it.
> *


and the verdict in that topic was met too. air can do anything juice can


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 28 2008, 12:37 PM~10969825
> *theres a video on here some where of my black 92 caddi hearse on 100 spokes doing 3s in a parking lot  i sold it but the video is on here some where. did 2 ft 3 wheels :tongue:
> *


how conveiniant but who cares anyway, yeah air can do what hydros do in a competion set up with nitrogen which technicall is a gas if my HIGHSCHOOL chemistry serves me right which air technically is but, this is after the car has been gutted and for the most part undrivable but there are guys who can do back bumper leave there car on its bumper side and my favorite the gashop I want to see you do a really high gashop on air not to say that its not possible but I want to see it NOW Why dont you just admit what I allready know youjust like air better. Cause anybody can tell that. But the point is you not helping Im not going to say how you a bitch or how you be cheerleading or how you be riding nuts or none of that I will just say the truth and the truth is YOU ARE NOT HELPING JUST MAKING IT WORST. Now is that BASIC enuff for you.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Hydro's is better than air and I dont even have hydro's I have air but I got air cause its smooth and the whole reason I buy caddy's is cause they ride smooth and I wanted to just ride low and be able to clear pot wholes and speed bumps cause they everywhere in baltimore. but when I decide that I want to bounce 3wheel gashop back bumper and all that good shit. I will do hydros mabey my next car but only if its not a caddy but Its hard to see me not in one that like being naked or not carrying the tone .


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 28 2008, 12:39 PM~10969830
> * air can do anything juice can
> *


Really????????? On a daily driven car????? That cant be true is it???????


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

QUOTE(hearse @ Apr 4 2008, 02:29 PM) 
cant wait till ur ass runs ur mouth more and gets banned 


SNITCHING AT ITS BEST! 




I mean I knew you was a *** but dam dry snitchin thats a all time low


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10970218
> *Really?????????  On a daily driven car?????  That cant be true is it???????
> *


all bullshit aside yes. depends how its setup. with ur basic electric compressors its slim.if you go scuba tank, nitrogen or engine driven then yes it is.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10969993
> *how conveiniant but who cares anyway, yeah air can do what hydros do in a competion set up with nitrogen which technicall is a gas if my HIGHSCHOOL chemistry serves me right which air technically is but, this is after the car has been gutted and for the most part undrivable but there are guys who can do back bumper leave there car on its bumper side and my favorite the gashop I want to see you do a really high gashop on air not to say that its not possible but I want to see it NOW Why dont you just admit what I allready know youjust like air better. Cause anybody can tell that.  But the point is you not helping Im not going to say how you a bitch or how you be cheerleading or how you be riding nuts or none of that I will just say the truth and the truth is YOU ARE NOT HELPING JUST MAKING IT WORST.  Now is that BASIC enuff for you.
> *


theres cars on this sight that bang and there dailys. do a lil searching on here and you'll find them. and as far as liking air better thats really not the case at all. if my current hearse didnt have a casket table that came out the side doors i would have probably went juice. the table would have hit the cyllinders. if you look in the hydro section i had post about how to keep the cylinders under the car like on some trucks  and as far as now i havent finished buying my setup


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 28 2008, 05:43 PM~10970670
> *QUOTE(hearse @ Apr 4 2008, 02:29 PM)
> cant wait till ur ass runs ur mouth more and gets banned
> SNITCHING AT ITS BEST!
> ...


dont need to snitch. we have a few smart mods who know how to regulate assholes :cheesy:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 28 2008, 03:43 PM~10970670
> *QUOTE(hearse @ Apr 4 2008, 02:29 PM)
> cant wait till ur ass runs ur mouth more and gets banned
> SNITCHING AT ITS BEST!
> ...


I quote my self on this one and that came from somebody else who pm'ed me about how you a ****** ass chearleader dont even say nuffin else. cause he aint the only one who showing me you be on here talking shit say one more word and Im going to put your biz on blast you dont even deservere to be near a switch a lowrider or on hear. go clawl in to a hole and kkep your mouth shut


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

QUOTE(hearse @ Dec 3 2006, 06:21 PM) 
FOR **** 
i love me some cock 

4-sho dont say nuffin after that


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 28 2008, 08:43 PM~10971388
> *I quote my self on this one and that came from somebody else who pm'ed me about how you a ****** ass chearleader dont even say nuffin else. cause he aint the only one who showing me you be on here talking shit say one more word and Im going to put your biz on blast you dont even deservere to be near a switch a lowrider or on hear.  go clawl in to a hole and kkep your mouth shut
> *


this gives it away right there :uh: and you there aint no business to put on blast dumbass :cheesy:


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

I said you was a bitch and that you was a *** I can prove it dont say nuffin eles you the type of *** that wears sandles, flip flops, or slippers with sox outside in public you prolly one of those **** who listen to ICP is about 50 or more pounds over weight wears thick ass glasses cargo shorts has a ugly fat girfriend that everybody fucks then marries her cause he know he cant get any other pussy, and hangs out at the cemetary just cause they have a hearse, drives around to the high middle and elementy school just to hit switches to look cool for kids yall know a loser basically


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

yep i sport sandles with ankle socks. yep i wear glasses and i grew up with icp and got the hatchet guy on my leg :cheesy: been stalkin me aint ya :tongue: and the best thing about hitten switches on my hearse is yes the kids smiles  what else ya got homeboy? aint shit you can find on me that i wont admit or havent admitted on this site in different sections


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

iight then stop tring act like you somebody or like you hard keep you smart comments to yourself dont say shit to me disrespecting and we we aint going to have a problem you dig cause all this bullshit is unnesissary and since we got the same car basically we could of been helping each other I might know something you need to fix and you might know something on how to get a car to hop on air on air but instead we internet beefin which I will be the first to say is stupid. All cause you cant keep your mouth shut.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 29 2008, 10:12 AM~10973558
> *iight then stop tring act like you somebody or like you hard keep you smart comments to yourself dont say shit to me disrespecting and we we aint going to have a problem you dig cause all this bullshit is unnesissary and since we got the same car basically we could of been helping each other I might know something you need to fix and you might know something on how to get a car to hop on air on air but instead we internet beefin which I will be the first to say is stupid. All cause you cant keep your mouth shut.
> *


you took it as disrespect which it wasnt totally so thats your fault. Just stating a fact many people make that same statement. and who said i was acting hard


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

You dont get it dont say nuffin its not hard to figure that out
Being smart or disrespectful same thing so i guess when you put the lil smiley face at the begging and said that it crack's you up you wasnt being smart. Come on stop playing stupid you meant to be a little smart ass when you said that I know and you know it stop pretending cause you aint fooling me just dont say nuffin else to me about me smart or disrespectfull. I will shut up just like I was doing before you said this bullshit (this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic) this topic was old, quiet, dead and stinking until you open your mouth thats the whole point.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 29 2008, 11:52 AM~10973777
> *You dont get it dont say nuffin its not hard to figure that out
> Being smart or disrespectful same thing so i guess when you put the lil smiley face at the begging and said that it crack's you up you wasnt being smart.  Come on stop playing stupid you meant to be a little smart ass when you said that I know and you know it stop pretending cause you aint fooling me just dont say nuffin else to me about me smart or disrespectfull.  I will shut up just like I was doing before you said this bullshit  (this shit always cracks me up when they say it. thats advanced not basic)  this topic was old, quiet, dead and stinking until you open your mouth thats the whole point.
> *


shut the fuck up :uh: i made the same dumbass statement before i got into bags too


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 29 2008, 10:26 AM~10973891
> *shut the fuck up *


See that what im talking about, being a little smart ass bitch as usuall, instead of being quite, you allways got to say something just like a woman, no wonder you act like a bitch. Go fuck a dead body or eat some lipstick or go listen to the dum ass ICP. Or hide the wheels to your trailer home, before that fat ugly slut you call a girl comes over to take you money, before she goes back over her real boyfriend's house, to suck his dick after giving him your money, while you jerk off, then wait for her to come home to you so you can kiss her with another mans dick taste in her mouth eeewww. Then you find out about it then you start thinking about killing yourself, and you should do it you have no purpose you just taking up space. And whats sad is the only thing cool about you is your car. Now thats the sad part. Go back to your sofa keep getting fat, and do what you do best, jerk of to midget porn while dreaming of fucking kids in they ass right asyou look at your watch and notice school is about to let out, so then you get your fat ass in you car, and head over to the local elementary school, covered in womens lipstic wet tissue's you used to clean your self off with before you left the house that got fat boy loser jizz on it eeewww you nasty.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

What worst is that someone else reading this might think Im saying this cause Im pissed or cause im tring to piss you of whe reality is that, 95% of what I just said is true I know it and you do to and whats even worse is I cant offend or disrespect you by saying whats true and you aint getting mad right now you prolly tring to figure out how I know you like that when its easy. All losers are the sam it dont matter if I know you I just know you kind. The closest thing you have to a friend is people who might agree with you say on this websight SAD really


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 29 2008, 12:50 PM~10973983
> *See that what im talking about, being a little smart ass bitch as usuall, instead of being quite, you allways got to say something just like a woman, no wonder you act like a bitch.  Go fuck a dead body or eat some lipstick or go listen to the dum ass ICP. Or hide the wheels to your trailer home, before that fat ugly slut you call a girl comes over to take you money, before she goes back over her real boyfriend's house, to suck his dick after giving him your money, while you jerk off, then wait for her to come home to you so you can kiss her with another mans dick taste in her mouth eeewww.  Then you find out about it then you start thinking about killing yourself, and you should do it you have no purpose you just taking up space. And whats sad is the only thing cool about you is your car.  Now thats the sad part. Go back to your sofa keep getting fat, and do what you do best, jerk of to midget porn while dreaming of fucking kids in they ass right asyou look at your watch and notice school is about to let out, so then you get your fat ass in you car, and head over to the local elementary school, covered in womens lipstic wet tissue's you used to clean your self off with before you left the house that got fat boy loser jizz on it eeewww you nasty.
> *


ya got me there :0 but thats no way to talk about ur mom me and her love each other


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

Not my mom my mom is not white or fat or ugly nor can you piss me off buy talking bout my mom cause I dont even like her Pluswhat you just said was a attempt to piis me off buy lyeing but what i said about you is true go kill your self. And stop jacking peoples topic so you can try and be cool on there internet. Cause in real life you are a loser even you will admit that.


> yep i sport sandles with ankle socks. yep i wear glasses and i grew up with icp and got the hatchet guy on my leg and the best thing about hitten switches on my hearse is yes the kids smiles what else ya got homeboy? aint shit you can find on me that i wont admit or havent admitted
> 
> 
> So kill yourself allready you got nuffin to live for or no purpose do something with yourself pop one in you head and go out with a bang


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood4real_@Jun 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10974194
> *Not my mom my mom is not white or fat or ugly nor can you piss me off buy talking bout my mom cause I dont even like her Pluswhat you just said was a attempt to piis me off buy lyeing but what i said about you is true go kill your self. And stop jacking peoples topic so you can try and be cool on there internet.  Cause in real life you are a loser even you will admit that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Well shut up then, which what I been saying since I first saw you talking shit on my topic. Cause at this point its just pointless to get you to see that you just should shut up, cause like a female you got to have the last word. Just shut up dont say nothing, which you can go to any one of my post and see I tell you that every time you speak. Mabey this time you will listen cause at this point if you dont shut I will continue to piss you of by telling the truth which is fun to me buy the way. But whole point Shut up


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

> Well shut up then, which what I been saying since I first saw you talking shit on my topic. Cause at this point its just pointless to get you to see that you just should shut up, cause like a female you got to have the last word. Just shut up dont say nothing, which you can go to any one of my post and see I tell you that every time you speak. Mabey this time you will listen cause at this point if you dont shut I will continue to piss you of by telling the truth which is fun to me buy the way. But whole point Shut up


Actually my bad On dudes topic cause he the one got to suffer and we just jacking it with this foolishness and aint nobody finding nothing out about ait kit fro 83 caddy's just listening to u bullshit dont say nuffin to me and I wont talk now I cant speak for hood4real cause it seems like yall been beefin 4 a while and I see why now buy reading this topic


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

I wish both of you ignorant Hooked on Phonics welfare babies would shut the fuck up. Your moms could have done the world a favor and at least swallowed your worthless ass when she had a chance. It’s obvious you both are dumber then shit, I am no scholar but at least I have an education and I don’t rely on the government to support me. Guys like you are the reason why racism exists. It’s your worthless attitude towards life and you’re mooching off the government that causes that. The fact that hood4real claims to have a suitcase full of money but yet he still collects welfare?? Come on now, you guys call yourselves thugs? Your ignorant arrogant attitude contributes to any type of hate that anyone could feel towards a person. Like I said before, I am not racist, I don’t have a white sheet and I don’t discriminate. I do however hate both of you and every other person like you. Not the color but the attitude. Your attitude and your work ethic. I could guarantee a way to get rid of both of you... But not by violence, but by simply hiding your food stamps in your work boots.


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

You still got shit to say that was last weeks buulshit, in which case you should of shut up anyway but some how you ****** ass still running your mouth. Let it go you must dont got shit to do? SAD


----------



## GunSmokeRecord (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes shut up cause I dont get food stamps, and buy the way if your racist ass would have kept quite none of us would be in this bullshit anyway, but I guess you like being a internet gangster, for whay reason I dont know, but as usual you want to talk about shit you not right about do the world a favor and kill yourself cause you actually keep taking time out to bitch about shit everybody else has forgotten about. Do you have anything else better to do but yap?? I guess not I own you cause I can make you type when I want to and you will keep doing it cause you dont have anything else better to do. keep typing boy until I say stop. You my bitch. Hold my pocket cause, I dont want noby else to try and claim you bitch. Cause you mine


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

I had the weekend off. I sit in front of a computer all day at work. I find spare time to get on here, along with other sites where I get along with people just fine.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GunSmokeRecord_@Jun 30 2008, 10:22 AM~10979950
> *Yes shut up cause I dont get food stamps, and buy the way if your racist ass would have kept quite none of us would be in this bullshit anyway, but I guess you like being a internet gangster, for whay reason I dont know, but as usual you want to talk about shit you not right about do the world a favor and kill yourself cause you actually keep taking time out to bitch about shit everybody else has forgotten about.  Do you have anything else better to do but yap?? I guess not I own you cause I can make you type when I want to and you will keep doing it cause you dont have anything else better to do.  keep typing boy until I say stop.  You my bitch.  Hold my pocket cause, I dont want noby else to try and claim you bitch. Cause you mine
> *


Damn now if I said I owned you that would make me a racist right? Then you would go into talking about how the white man is holding you down and you are a product of your society right? You may not get food stamps but you sit there and bump that cock sucker every chance you get. In order for you to own someone you would have to be better then them.. You my friend are not better then the shit I dropped in the toliet this morning.


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

wow, i havent been on all weekend, and this shit is still goin on? i thought it would have been moved to the basment already. lets move on already


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jun 30 2008, 01:20 PM~10980753
> *wow, i havent been on all weekend, and this shit is still goin on? i thought it would have been moved to the basment already. lets move on already
> *


nothing like two grown men going at it worse then females... I'm suprised this hasn't been closed yet


----------



## hood4real (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 30 2008, 01:38 PM~10981435
> *nothing like two grown men going at it worse then females... I'm suprised this hasn't been closed yet
> *


yeah thats what my point is


----------

